# REHOME: OH: Resolved (RIP) :-(



## toji53 (Dec 12, 2006)

My girlfriend and I took in a Dutch female that a family friend wasgoing to have euthanized because they were moving to California andcouldnt find anyone to take her. My girlfriend and Icouldn't stand the thought so we gave her a temporary home. Shes asweet-heart but has not been litter-trained, or spayed. I have a maleNetherland Dwarf/New Zealand mix who is not (yet) neutered and so theydon't mix well, in addition to owning 4 cats, 2 dogs, a Ferret, aPainted turtle. 

She's 1 and 1/2 years old and weighs about 6 lbs. If anyone'sinterested in giving her a home let me know. Ask any questions youmight have! Here's a picture of *Jazzy*! 

By the way, I live in *Columbus, Ohio! *Thanks!


----------



## Pipp (Dec 12, 2006)

I don't see a location in your post, but something there isn't showing up -- although I can see the pic just fine.  

Where are you?

Very kind of youto take in this bunny, and yes, you reallyshouldn't have an unneutered boy anywhere near (as in the same block!)as an unspayed girl. Accidents happen. 

Here's a link with some hints with some great advice about rehoming. 

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=14544&amp;forum_id=7

Do you know how old she is? What's she like?


sas


Ah, just saw your edit. I'll put that in the title of thepost, if that's okay. I'll add to my post here as well, nowthat I read yours more closely. 

It's unusualfor her notto be littertrained. Does she have a litter box in a cage? Whatkind of litter? If she's not going in the box, where is shegoing?You can probably convince her to use the box.

(BTW, is there any reason your boy isn'tneutered?It's a healthier choice, and depending onthe vet, doesn'tcost as much as girls). 


(sorry if these post editsare moving around, the forum is really glitchy right now :grumpy)


----------



## Pipp (Dec 12, 2006)

Great, thanks for adding that info. Now hopefully somebody in the area is looking for a bunny just like her! 

Meanwhile, we can work on the litter training issue, which should help in a quest for a home. 

Hope that link helps rether methods of finding her the rightsituation!



sas


----------



## toji53 (Dec 12, 2006)

> *1.) *It's unusual for hernot to be litter trained. Does she have a litter box in a cage? Whatkind of litter? If she's not going in the box, where is she going? Youcan probably convince her to use the box.
> 
> *2.) *(BTW, is there any reason your boy isn't neutered? It's ahealthier choice, and depending on the vet, doesn't cost as much asgirls).




*1.)* The family that owned her just didn't do it for some reason.:disgust: They just cleaned the tray everyday (probably part of whythey wanted to get rid of her). She's in a small cage now with a litterpan and while she seems to be urinating in it, anything else isdropping whereever's most convienent. With time I think it's do-able. 

*2.) *He's pretty young, about 4 months old, and we've just yet tohave it done do to finacial reasons. We're getting it done soon afterthe holidays are over.


----------



## Pipp (Dec 12, 2006)

Cool. If you haven't already, and ifthere's room in the cage, you may try putting hay in or near the litterbox so she can eat and poop -- sort of like a bunny bathroom magazine. 

With time and space, and with her territory better defined once she's settled somewhere, she should be fine.

Probably her biggest drawback will be that she'sunspayed. It may not be an option in your area, butsome rescues get great rates from vets, and it's just an off-the-wallthought, but if you, thesponsoring rescue the new owner splitthe costs, it could be pretty cheap and make the rehoming processeasier.In most areas, just turning her over to arescue is probably not an option flat out, at least not unless youalready havea fosterer or adopter lined up already, seeing asmost are so overtaxed. 

Your boy sounds interesting -- a NZ/Dwarf cross. Feel free to introduce him in our new members thread or start a bunnyblog.

sas


----------



## calgal981 (Dec 12, 2006)

If they are moving out to California and willbring her with them I'll take her, here. I'm in CentralCal. Don't know if that helps, but its oneoption.


----------



## toji53 (Dec 12, 2006)

I've had her for about 2 weeks trying to find ahome but have been unsuccessful. Her owners have moved; we were alast-minute placement, and I'd prefer not to ship her, because of thestress involved. 

I agree it's unfortunite she's not spayed. We're both in college and socoming up with the money just to get our own rabbit fixed is hard,especially around the holidays. She's such a sweet girl and she reallydeserves a loving home.


----------



## Haley (Dec 12, 2006)

Thats so great of you guys to take her in!

If we cant find her a home right away, have you considered trying tobond her to your boy once he is neutered (you'd have to wait 6-8 weekspost-surgery)?

Ive found that bonded pairs are wonderful not only for the bunny (tohave companionship) but for you as well. You dont feel as bad when youcant be home to play with him all the time because you know he hassomeone to play with. Its also not much more work once they are bonded.

Just a thought. We'll do our best to find her a home, but I know thereslots of bunnies on here that unfortunately have been waitingavery long time


----------



## toji53 (Dec 12, 2006)

> Just a thought. We'll do our best to findher a home, but I know theres lots of bunnies on here thatunfortunately have been waiting a very long time



Yeah, that's what concerns me. Hopefully _someone _wants aDutch. She would make a great 4-H rabbit. Shes purebreed, hasgood markings and she would make a great addition for someone who has aDutch herd. Shes never been breed before, and she's in great shape.


----------



## Haley (Dec 12, 2006)

If shes that old (a year and a half), sheprobably should not be bred now, for health reasons. Most bunnies thatare going to be bred have to be started earlier on, so their body getsused to it.

She would make a great pet though! Shes so beautiful!


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 12, 2006)

I agree...what a beautiful girl! Ihope you find a good home (or are able to keep her in yours, somehow)soon! What a cutie!

Oh, and welcome to the forum! We're happy to have you! 

Rosie*


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Dec 12, 2006)

Oh my goodness... if I weren't in Louisiana I'd take her ina heartbeat! She is beautiful!


----------



## toji53 (Jan 21, 2007)

Well I still have Jazzy, unfortunately I woke upyesterday to find the left side of her face incrediblyswollen. I took her to the vet an hour ago and was told it's mostlikely a problem with her back teeth, and the operation can costanywhere from_ $750 to $1700_... I'm in college and can by nostretch of the imagination afford such an operation. I don't know whatelse to do other than to uthanize her. I feel awful, she's such asweetheart and I really grew attached to her, making it even harder toput her down. However I don't want her to be in pain. She isstill eating, though acts a bit out of it. What would you guys do? Idon't know how much pain she's actually in.:cry1: They want $85 just toput her down...


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 21, 2007)

Please don't do that! I'm sure we can find someone to take her.:?


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 21, 2007)

I agree...let me figure out a way to help you find a home for her.

I'll let you know...just hang on there, Hun...


----------



## naturestee (Jan 21, 2007)

I hope we can find someone to take her.

Out of curiousity, was this vet experienced with rabbits?What kind of tooth problem did he say it was? I'd be moreworried that it's an abscess which would be treated differently.


----------



## Haley (Jan 21, 2007)

Im so sorry to hear about this. 

Im going through mouth problems (abscessed tooth) with my boy Max and Ireally do know how expensive it can get. The problem is, it will behard to find her a home if shes having health problems. 

I think your best bet would be to do what you can to keep hercomfortable or to treat it as cheaply as possible and still look for ahome. Have you tried contacting local rabbit rescues? 

Or calling around to vets who treat rabbits and tell them you took in astray who needs health care and cant afford it. Maybe they would giveyou a discount?

If it is an abscess, you could try injections of Pen G (bicillin) tosee if it would shrink on its own. That would be a lot cheaper than anytype of surgery (and probably cheaper than the euthaniasia, even).

Dont give up hope, though. If shes still eating and drinking then shecant be in that bad of a state. When it really starts causing her pain,she will stop eating.


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 21, 2007)

That's a great idea, looking at rabbit rescues...


----------



## toji53 (Jan 21, 2007)

The assistant claimed the vet was veryknowledgable about rabbits. And yes, "abscess tooth" was the term sheused. How would it be treated? 

Here are some pictures.


----------



## toji53 (Jan 21, 2007)

Let me ask you guys this, have you seen anythinglike this that _wasn't_ an abscess tooth? That was the vet's"professional opinion," however, she really wasn't able to confirm itvisually.


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 21, 2007)

Oh...ya know...I just realized...you couldtotally ask about this in the Infirmary section, and get a lot morehelp. 

I would help ya out, but I've never had any tooth issues with mygirls...I'm sorry! I wish I had some advice, though...


----------



## Haley (Jan 21, 2007)

Did they do a biopsy of the bump or anything? Without one, its difficult to tell.

My Max's surgery cost around 385. I was quoted between 800-1200 fromMichigan State, and then we contacted a vet dentist who said 400-600.Unfortunately, Max has had other problems in addition to the tooth soits been costing me a lot more.

If surgery definitely is not an option, you could look into antibiotictherapy. Its very difficult to treat abscesses in bunnies because its apus-filled sac but its encased very well. Its difficult to penetratethe abscess with oral antibiotics.

Ive heard success stories from people using injectable antibiotics. Itsmore of a straight shot to the abscess. I think it would beworth discussing with your vet. Youve got nothing to lose, right?

Heres the link to our resource center with lots of info on abscesses and treatment:

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=11791&amp;forum_id=10

My Max's thread is the "tooth root abscess" thread. Also, be sure to check out those last 2 articles on non-surgical treatment. 

I'll keep trying to help find her a home. Im gonna check with some rescues around you...


----------



## toji53 (Jan 21, 2007)

No, that's the thing, nothing was done toconfirm she has a abscess tooth, and the more I think about it the moreit bothers me. Let me ask you this, was the swollen part of the facetender to the touch? Should the rabbit be in obvious pain from aninfection like this?


----------



## Haley (Jan 21, 2007)

It really depends. Looking at her face though, it looks just like Max's.

Is it a large marble-like lump along the jaw line? My Max didnt mindmuch at first when I would touch it, but sometimes he would flinch likehe's in pain. If shes still eating, shes probably not in too much pain.But this thing wont go away, in fact it will probably grow.

If your vet thinks its an abscess, I would call tomorrow and ask aboutthe injections. Maybe send her those links if shes unfamiliar withthis. I think its worth a shot..


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 23, 2007)

Aww sorry to hear this. I hope it'sjust an abcess at the most. ray: I'm very sorryyou have to deal w/ this w/ your baby-it is hard,we're herefor you.

:rose:


----------



## Haley (Jan 23, 2007)

Snuffles, this little one actually passed awaytoday. You can see the infirmary thread here:http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=18163&amp;forum_id=16

Rest in peace little one. :rainbow:


----------

